# Best bait for white trout



## Too much junk

Went fishing yesterday and managed to catch 5 White Trout on cut bait. They eat really good. Just wundering what do you guys use for bait when you target them. They probably prefer something besides cut bait. Thanks casey


----------



## Tail Chaser

they luv skrimps
but if you run out of skrimp
just cut up one of their kin and you will catch just as many
and of course hook a ****** up on a bottom rig for the larger size reds


----------



## southern yakker

Frozen shrimp works good and its cheap. They will eat pretty much anything though. Ive caught some big ones along with big specks on decent size chunks of men haden while going for reds.


----------



## TPCARP

Cut bait is what we always use too. Croaker,pinfish or whiting is best, real tuff to come of of hook. Caught as many as 6 or 7 without changing bait. Lots of fun catching white trout!


----------



## flounder1156

Too much junk said:


> Went fishing yesterday and managed to catch 5 White Trout on cut bait. They eat really good. Just wundering what do you guys use for bait when you target them. They probably prefer something besides cut bait. Thanks casey


TMJ......white trout... best bait....take a small white trout..10-12 inch length and fillet it ...cut the fillet into 3 inch long strips that are 3/8 inch wide....hook strip on a 1/4 or 3/8 oz. white jig cast out and retrieve slow...hang on! You can fill a cooler real quick.


----------



## bbarton13

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

White gulp shrimp on a small jig head


----------



## azevedo16

Any white and chartruse or white and red grubs seem to work well for me,cheap too!


----------



## Yakavelli

bbarton13 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)
> 
> White gulp shrimp on a small jig head


They can't resist the gulp.


----------



## Gitzit

About a week ago I caught quite a few on 1oz jig dropping around the structure at 3MB. So you can use a lot of different things to hook up.


----------



## jspooney

cut bait is what I use...or any plastic on a sharp hook.


----------



## CatHunter

White trout for bait. Catch one turn him into 20 more fish

If your lucky you might catch one like this'


----------



## Too much junk

Thanks for all the info I guess I was using the right bait after all.


----------



## Yakavelli

CatHunter said:


> White trout for bait. Catch one turn him into 20 more fish
> 
> If your lucky you might catch one like this'


I want one like that...not the fish


----------

